# Imprimer un calendrier ICLOUD



## omni (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Est-il possible d'imprimer un calendrier ICLOUD ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (9 Juillet 2012)

Le Calendrier iCloud est sur _iCal_ ?
Si c'est le cas, tu fais _iCal/Imprimer_, non ?


----------



## omni (10 Juillet 2012)

Malheureusement, dans le cas présent, l'utilisateur possède un iphone et un ipad (voilà pourquoi Icloud) mais pas de mac. Du coup certes il a ical sur ses appareils, mais pas vraiment de solution simple pour imprimer. Je voulais que sa secrétaire puisse imprimer son calendrier via icloud (elle travaille sur PC) &#8230;


----------

